# Time to upgrade phones. Wish I could get.....



## ChaosX (Jun 7, 2011)

I wish I could get a Galaxy Nexus with the all day battery, like the Razr Maxx, without making it look like the hunchback (because of an extended battery)...


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

You get used to it. I wouldn't trade my GNex for anything. The X was awesome but I have no problem not missing it, Even if the battery life is a little on the low side.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> You get used to it. I wouldn't trade my GNex for anything. The X was awesome but I have no problem not missing it, Even if the battery life is a little on the low side.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


How does the camera compare to the DX? I'm not expecting amazing, but is it better than the DX camera? My upgrade is ready in 3 days and I really want to hold out for the Samsung Gaxaly Journal (or SIII if it hits verizon) but the Nexus family of phones has its obvious perks.


----------



## alphabets (Jul 26, 2011)

the extended battery on the nexus does not add much at all to the back. in fact, i bought the extended battery for my wife after i purchased a case for it, and was worried the case would no longer fit. it fit's perfect, so theres proof that the extended really does not add much to the phone except much better battery life!

i'm upgrading my X to the gNex when the 16gb drops next month. first thing i will be buying is the extended battery. i might get it in white so im hoping they offer the extended battery with a white door option.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

johnomaz said:


> How does the camera compare to the DX? I'm not expecting amazing, but is it better than the DX camera? My upgrade is ready in 3 days and I really want to hold out for the Samsung Gaxaly Journal (or SIII if it hits verizon) but the Nexus family of phones has its obvious perks.


The camera quality is just as good if not better than the Dx. I know it is only 5mp, but the pictures taken on the Dx were always washed out and bland looking while the colors in the nexus seem right. That added with the ridiculous shutter speed makes it much better.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> The camera quality is just as good if not better than the Dx. I know it is only 5mp, but the pictures taken on the Dx were always washed out and bland looking while the colors in the nexus seem right. That added with the ridiculous shutter speed makes it much better.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Were the colors bad on the PC too, or just on the crappy washed out screen of the X?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

jonwgee said:


> Were the colors bad on the PC too, or just on the crappy washed out screen of the X?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Both haha. They just weren't vibrant at all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Love my Galaxy Nexus battery isn't an issue if you get the right rom and kernel. Also running the right voltages helps just dont undervolt to much haha. I average about 14hrs a day average use. No need for an extended battery. Camera is not the best but it can be dealt with.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Thats good to know. I was never really unhappy with the camera in the DX. It did its job. It has seemed to get worse as it got older. But here are a couple images I took with it that I think are actually quite nice:

http://dl.dropbox.co...16-03-47_23.jpg
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/114466/aaa.jpg

Both images are unaltered and both print amazingly. The flower has a ton of detail in it and the one of my son is just amazing with color when printed.

Yes, he is actually that pail. He has very fair skin.


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

Nexus camara is poopy for anything other than up close. On dx, I could pinch zoom a pic for days and still have a sharp pic. On nexus, one pinch zoom brings the fuzz.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

This might be why zooming sucks on the nexus
http://m.gizmodo.com/5851806/why-the-galaxy-nexus-720p-screen-might-not-be-all-its-cracked-up-to-be

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well do you guys want a camera or a phone. Camera may not be the best but it gets the job done I think

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Here's an insanely cheap extended battery.

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/03/12/3800mah-extended-battery-for-galaxy-nexus-selling-for-just-8/


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Dude...if you've lived with your DX...
You'll easily live with the Nexus.

On my X, I would take it off the charger right before work...and have to monitor my battery and conserve...
"No...don't turn your screen on right now. Look for a clock...and ignore that notification. We want to be able to call people after work."

My Nexus I unplug before SCHOOL. And don't charge in between like I did with the X.
More usage...more hours off the charger...and I still end up with more life at the end of the day.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Dude...if you've lived with your DX...
> You'll easily live with the Nexus.
> 
> On my X, I would take it off the charger right before work...and have to monitor my battery and conserve...
> ...


My boss just got a GNex. She's the first one I've seen around these parts with one (a lot of people are holding off on upgrades since no 4G anytime in the forseeable future around here). I'm about to start begging her to let me play with it, that's definitely something I'm looking at if I'm going to do an upgrade. I'll probably wait a couple months till the cost is around $200 (or cheaper on Amazon/Wirefly) and look at re-upping then. I have no use for 4G and like my grandfathered unlimited data. A quad-core would be nice, but honestly is not needed, as my single-core DX keeps up with me fine, and I know the GNex will have lots of loving for a long time regardless. I just want to see how her signal plays out around here (being in Montana it can be a bit spotty unless you have a real solid radio built in like the X). If she gets equivalent 3G signal to my X then I'll probably be sold.


----------



## uberbdon (Jul 26, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> The camera quality is just as good if not better than the Dx. I know it is only 5mp, but the pictures taken on the Dx were always washed out and bland looking while the colors in the nexus seem right. That added with the ridiculous shutter speed makes it much better.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Keep in mind megapixels don't necessarily mean good picture quality. It's all about the lens.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

yep, some of the iphones only had 5mp and they killed my dx on clarity.


----------

